# Any good documentaries on todays army?



## Samurai (20 Nov 2008)

About canadian soldiers in afghanistan, basic training or just any of that good stuff in general?


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Nov 2008)

Fifteen Days by Christie Blachford is great.  She embeded with a section and tells their stories.


----------



## fire_guy686 (20 Nov 2008)

On basic training there is Basic Up and I think Truth,Duty,Valor did a show about BMQ.


----------

